# triple shock



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i was wondering how the barnes triple shock put down deer , and how they shoot , thanks


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have tried loading them in my .22 cal rifles and my .25 cal rifles and have had 0 luck finding loads that work well......

I do have a load in my 22-250 that shots OK and I used it to shoot an antelope one year - all it does is make pencil holes.

I have found that for deer and antelope Noser Balistic tips and Hornady SST's work BEST for me. They put the animals down quicker and more reliably. Of course that is just my experience. I also love the fact that the bullets that work best for me are half the price of Barnes BS bullets.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't want to type a lot over so see this thread:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... highlight=

I get near match accuracy with TSX. I just bought some with the polymer tip, but have not shot those yet.

My 300 Win Mag shoots the 165 gr at 3425 and groups right around 1/3 inch at 100 yards.

Wound channels are different. A soft point 308 will enter and blow a two inch hole for about one inch, then quickly expand to about a six inch wound channel. That six inch wound channel will continue for about four or five inches then quickly taper back to about two inches as it exits the deer, or it may not make it through the deer. A TSX will quickly open to between two and three inches and stay that way for about 24 inches. Needles to say deer are not that thick through broadside. If you were to look at cubic centimeters of tissue destruction the TSX would destroy more tissue. If it was all within the animal that is.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

What happens is really physics with these rounds. Lead core bullets shed energy as they lose mass. Bullet makers market retention of original weight as how well the bullet performs.

The TSX bullets when recovered are showing 99% retention of mass thus the energy is transfered to the animal instead of shedding as the lead peels away. They talk on the web site of hydraulic shock and from field experience with my 06 they spread the energy to soft tissue much better and much more deadly.

Seeing is believing for me and I doubt for big game I will use anything else again.

I have not used them in the smaller calibers but I do know a number of people who are using them in .24 cal who have the experience to make the statements that a 85 gr TSX out of a .243 is performing equal to a .270 130gr with a lead core bullet on penatration and killing power.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron, I shot them with good results in a 223 Winchester model 70 Featherweight, and Savage Weather Warrior in 22-250. I also used them in a DPMS 223. Hard to say about the one I shot with the Featherweight. He was running and the shot was through the head. The doe I shot with the 22-250 took a hit to the spin right above the shoulders. That shot was very destructive to the front quarters. She also dropped at the shot. The shot with the DPMS was a 300 yard shot at a standing doe. She run 50 yards as if untouched. She stopped again at 50 yards and I took a second shot. In the scope she was dropping as my second shot went off. It connected, but I don't think it would have needed to.

300 yards doesn't leave much energy in a 223. With any other bullet I never would have shot, but at that range I still took her lungs apart and had complete penetration. Perhaps the most outstanding thing about the TSX is that you can use less rife, or smaller bullets.

One year huntin1 had rotator cuff surgery before deer season. He loaded the lightest load he could in his 300 magnum. It was a 110 gr X bullet. He hit a nice 4X4 at 280 yards. I watched through the spotting scope and could see the snow squirt beyond the buck. He traveled about 15 to 20 yards. That bullet I had chronographed for him and I'm not sure I remember correctly but it was somewhere around 3200 fps.

I have often said that I am somewhere in-between Jack O'Connor and Elmer Keith. O'Connor put most of his faith in velocity while Keith wanted bullet weight and frontal diameter. With X bullets I fall closer to O'Connor. Shoot a lighter bullet at higher velocity. Your going to get full penetration anyway. In animals as small as deer a 110 pushed to 3600 fps is going to do far more damage than a 180 (same caliber) loaded to 3000 fps. I wouldn't say that with any other bullet.


----------

